# Wanna Try Something Different? Cucumber Ranch Salsa (Lotsa Pics)



## tx smoker (Jul 23, 2020)

A while back I posted the smoked fire roasted salsa I put together and was totally blown away by the response I got from you folks. Never in my wildest dreams did I think It'd get that much attention. Heck, even up to just a few days ago folks were posting that they tried it and seemingly are enjoying the recipe. I'd say that was one of my more proud moments here in the forum   

There was a run not long ago with folks posting Gyros and being that I love those things decided to make some. The star is the tzatziki sauce as far as I'm concerned so I played around a bit and put together a recipe for the sauce that we just love. Then a few weeks ago I planned to make some insane salads for dinner that were going to be loaded with bacon. Thought an avocado ranch dressing would be good. It may be out there somewhere but I've never seen it, heard of it, or eaten it, so this was a first for me. Put together a batch and it was super good. Took it up the lake a couple times as a dip for fresh veggies and everybody fell in love with the stuff. We were headed out again last Saturday on the boat and I wanted to make more but had no avocados and didn't feel like running to the store to get any. Dug through the fridge and saw cucumbers....and the cogs started turning. What I wound up with is a fusion of the avocado ranch dressing and the tzatziki sauce, and it's brain numbing good!! Took a tub of it up the lake Saturday and it was gone in a matter of minutes. People wanted more so I promised to make a big batch, which I did Tuesday. Sorry for the long dialog but this was an evolution....

Start with 5 large cukes stripe peeled. The dark green really adds to the visual aspect







Slice lengthwise and run through the tater grater into a pan covered with a towel. You MUST get as much of the juice out of the cukes as possible or the sauce will be runny






Get out 6 large green onions and cut them up (2 pics)











This is the ranch dressing mix I used






Put everything in the Ninja (full recipe to follow)






Mix it all up and here's what you get






Sorry...couldn't resist






This stuff is really flavorful, cool, refreshing and vibrant. It can be used for a bunch of different things: dip for veggies or crackers, dressing for salads, topping for burgers or sandwiches, etc....It'as also very easy to make. If you plan to make this, I'd recommend having more of the dressing mix on hand just in case you feel like amping up the flavor a bit. Here's the recipe:

5 large cucumbers
6 large green onions
1 pack of the ranch dressing mix
1/2 cup mayo
1/2 cup sour cream
2 T dried dill (can use fresh if you have it)
2 t kosher salt
2 t black pepper
1 1/2 t garlic powder

The night I put this together I did some burgers and used this with them. Burgers grilled up and add some feta cheese






Tomatoes and onions






Lettuce and a nice shot of the salsa we just made






Cut away view






Burgers were fantastic. The cool and refreshing notes of the veggies and salsa were off the charts. Heck, not only did Tracy put it n her burger, she also put a bunch on her plate for additional burger dipping and to scoop up with her chips. Last night I did grilled pork loin salads and used this as a dressing.

Romaine lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers, celery, and onions






Chops grilled up. Just seasoned with S&P






Slice and let cool so they don't wilt the veggies






Add pork to the salad






This is a BIG salad so I used lots of the salsa






Top with lots of fresh shredded mozz and you have an epic salad that certainly eats like a full meal.






Well folks, that's the latest in the insanity that seems to keep coming from Casa TX. I will say this though, the salsa is outstanding and both of these applications, as well as just using it for a dip for the veggies last weekend, was thoroughly enjoyable. We've already been through almost one jar, and one went to the neighbors, so I'll probably be making more of this real soon. Thanks for dropping in and we'll see all y'all at some point soon I'm sure 

Robert


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 23, 2020)

That looks like some great looking salsa! I can see people really loving it, especially with so many possible uses. And a great way to use extra cukes.  Gonna have to mix up a batch with our next cukes. If I don't eat all the baby onions first. 

Thanks for the recipe!
Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 23, 2020)

That looks wonderful Robert! I'm not big on salads but I sure would like to try that burger on for size. My wife Jan is a huge salad/cuke fan, maybe I'll make a small batch for her and see how it sells. Cucumbers don't seem to settle in all that well with me, never have. RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 23, 2020)

Robert that looks really refreshing! The burger caught my eye right away and i know our Aldi has some ground lamb on sale..could be some lamb burgers in my future! Thanks for sharing this recipe!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 23, 2020)

Everything looks delicious Robert. Definitely gonna try the salsa. I like travis' idea with the lamb burgers. Yum


----------



## crazzycajun (Jul 23, 2020)

Wow I bet that’s refreshing on a hot day thanks for sharing


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 23, 2020)

Looks great, and what a unique idea on that salsa.  Another winner for sure!
Thanks for sharing, we're not big salad eaters here, but this is definitely going on the list and worth a try.  It'll take some convincing the Mrs. though, but I think it's doable. LOL.

Mike


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 23, 2020)

Another top notch salad Robert. Sala sounds spectacular.
Like...


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 23, 2020)

Looks pretty darned good from this side of the screen...Like!


----------



## xray (Jul 23, 2020)

That Cucumber Salsa looks pretty good Robert! It sounds perfect on a burger. It would be a great as a veggie dip too.

That pork loin salad looks awesome, very colorful and a satisfying dinner!


----------



## mosparky (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm stealing it !! Awesome looking dish. And that salad looks amazing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2020)

Another great recipe Robert!
I bookmarked it for future use!
Thanks for posting this!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 25, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> That looks like some great looking salsa! I can see people really loving it, especially with so many possible uses.



Kinda late responding here. Appreciate the nice words Ryan. It was really good, especially for shooting from the hip putting it together. Was certainly well received by all.



sawhorseray said:


> My wife Jan is a huge salad/cuke fan, maybe I'll make a small batch for her and see how it sells.



Thank you Ray. Sorry you and cukes don't get along. I'd bet that Mrs. Timid Tummy would like this. there's no spice in it at all and it's just really tasty.



Sowsage said:


> The burger caught my eye right away and i know our Aldi has some ground lamb on sale..could be some lamb burgers in my future!



Excellent idea Travis!! I bet this would go great with some lamb burgers.

Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 25, 2020)

Ok Robert you got me, bookmarked.

We will try it as a salsa as Sue and I both have indigestion issues with cukes...

LIKE!

John


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 25, 2020)

That looks outstanding Robert!  I showed this to Nicole, it is now on our to do list.  Thanks for posting this and sharing the recipe!


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 26, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Everything looks delicious Robert. Definitely gonna try the salsa. I like travis' idea with the lamb burgers. Yum



Thanks Jake. This was kinda out of bounds but came out really well. Great flavor and super cool and refreshing.



crazzycajun said:


> Wow I bet that’s refreshing on a hot day thanks for sharing



It was and thanks so much for the kind words. Gonna be making another batch today I think. we killed the second jar yesterday with crackers.



MJB05615 said:


> Thanks for sharing, we're not big salad eaters here, but this is definitely going on the list and worth a try.



This can go well beyond salads ans be used for a number of things. It's pretty versatile as we've discovered.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 26, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Another top notch salad Robert. Sala sounds spectacular.
> Like...



Thanks so much. we eat a ton of salads around here in Summer and it's always a challenge coming up with new ones so we don't get repetitive. 



uncle eddie said:


> Looks pretty darned good from this side of the screen...Like!



Very much appreciate it Eddie. Was not bad from this side of the screen either   



xray said:


> That Cucumber Salsa looks pretty good Robert! It sounds perfect on a burger. It would be a great as a veggie dip too.



Thank you Joe. After all we've shared over the past few years I bet this is something you and the wife would really enjoy.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 26, 2020)

mosparky said:


> I'm stealing it !! Awesome looking dish. And that salad looks amazing.



Very much appreciate the kind words but you can't steal what's freely given 



SmokinAl said:


> Another great recipe Robert!
> I bookmarked it for future use!
> Thanks for posting this!



Appreciate it Al and you're more than welcome sir. It's just what we do in this forum as you're well aware. Share, help folks out, and continue to learn from each other.



Smokin' in AZ said:


> Ok Robert you got me, bookmarked.



Thanks so much John. You might very well really like this but I bet Sue would love it. 

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 26, 2020)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks outstanding Robert! I showed this to Nicole, it is now on our to do list. Thanks for posting this and sharing the recipe!



You are more than welcome sir and thank you for the accolades. If you and Nicole make it please let me know what you think. It was a bit off the wall but sure did come out well. We're going through this stuff like Grant went through Richmond 

Robert


----------



## clifish (Jul 19, 2022)

I know this is an old thread Robert,  but I just stumbled on it and want to make this for gyros.  How long do you think this would last in the fridge in a vac packed jar?


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 20, 2022)

clifish said:


> I know this is an old thread Robert, but I just stumbled on it and want to make this for gyros. How long do you think this would last in the fridge in a vac packed jar?


If you are planning to put the jars under vacuum, I'd guess it'd last quite a while. Quite possibly a month or more. That was not really a concern though because we go through the stuff so fast it doesn't get a chance to go south   

Robert


----------

